# Where is your farm?



## wildseed

What part of the world are you in and what do you do? I am in the U.K but looking maybe to go to a warmer climate and where there are Agrarian Subsidies to spark something up. I am not sure what line of farming I want to go into yet so thought I would take a loom at what others are doing.







My Grandad used to have a Pig Farm but I don't think it's my cup of tea.


----------



## timok

20 acres at home place and 2 10 acre pieces we care for and pasture 
Location Southern Oklahoma USA 100 miles north of Dallas Tx 100 miles south of Oklahoma City Ok
Take Care Tim


----------



## downtownjr

This year I have 40 acres rented west of Indy...21 acres of hay ground rented NC part of the state and 17 acres custom work...down from last years 110 acres of rented hay ground and custom work, but I went back to school for my MBA, so I had to pull back. Putting the 40 in soybeans this year west of Indy...cannot do that much hay and need to reseed the 40 and give a year off from grasses/legumes...was not the mix I wanted anyway The ultimate goal is to teach in the winter/early spring at community colleges and night school so I can farm all spring and summer. Gotta dream.


----------



## OkhayBallr

Tim, you know W.A. McClain?


----------



## mlappin

North Liberty, Indiana here. About 30 miles south of Notre Dame and around a 130 miles due north of Indianapolis.

1200 acres of rowcrops, working on getting 200 acres of hay into production as well one of these days. Took some out last spring, planted a bit as well and planting more this spring.


----------



## haybaler101

Knox and Sullivan Counties in southwest Indiana. 40 miles south of Terre Haute or 70 miles north of Evansville. 800 total acres owned and rented with about half in hay production.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

30 miles west of Terre Haute Ind south of I-70 Martinsville Ill. Clark co. averaging 350-400 ac of our hay and custom work. We have 600 ac of row crops and raise cattle.


----------



## Heyhay..eh

I'm on the Canadian Prairies so your first condition is shot. It's colder than a witch's heart here in the winter and the mosquitoes will ruin tea time in the summer.

Hope you find your warm spot!

Take care


----------



## timok

Okhayballr. I know of some McClains but can't place W.A. Where is he from and what does he do. 
Take care Tim


----------



## Rider61

Sussex County, NJ. Nice to see how spread out the posters here are!


----------



## Creekside Quarters

Eastern Shore of Maryland in Worcester County. Located between Snow Hill and Pocomoke. Have 120 acres, 30 in orchard grass/red clover hay, 10 in CREP, and about 80 in woods. We have 3 quarter horses, 2 jersey steers, 2 Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, and a basset hound.


----------



## ultimatefarmer

In Australia here in the south were it's a bit cooler with great ground. Farm broken up in 3 blocks alltogether 550 acres, farming hay, grain, sheep & superfine wool


----------



## CATTLEMAN

Northern Illinois here, about 70 miles SW of Chicago. We have about 120-160 acres in hay production, and run about 35 head of SimAngus cows. I work full time selling trailers; but I have a GREAT wife, whom does most all of the cutting/raking and clearing bales off of the field. Most all of our customers are horse folks.


----------



## NCSteveH

Penobscot county Maine, 30 miles north of Bangor, 135ac. free and clear(yahoo)







plus 240ac. of custom work.


----------



## jordan

Im in central iowa and have a unique way of doing our hay we roll it up to beat the weather and then re bale it as we need it/have time we also buy hay and re-bale it for our horse customers. Central Iowa Hay


----------



## Cannon

Well I run a custom hay harvesting operation 100 miles NE of Denver Colorado. I'm not far from NE, KS, or WY.


----------



## STRAWBOSS

Dublin,GA!!! About 65 miles south of Macon. 5th Gen Farmer. Hay, Beans,Corn, Wheat,Oats, and Cows. Oh, and a lot of Straw.


----------



## tnwalkingred

I live in middle TN about 40 miles south of Nashville. I live on a 160 acre farm but it's mostly wooded and in horse pasture. I raise hay and horses. Hay production is done on family farms and places I have rented. Only doing about 100 acres in hay currently but looking to expand next year. Great to see where everyone is from.

Kyle


----------



## RVT

My siblings and I have 80 acres in Shelby county, Indiana. We have about 12 acres of timber, a 3 acre pond with a windmill, 20 acres of row crop and 25 ac. hay and 2 homesteads. Along with about 15 acres of pasture for llamas and horses. We sell hay to horse and cattle people.


----------



## farmerson

We are 12 miles west of Urbana Ohio. 10 acres of hay and 1500 acres of grain.


----------



## mlappin

Forgot all about this thread. Older guy in the next county had a stroke this spring, his family asked us to rent the entire farm. So add about another 190 to the 1200 acres of row crops and he had a 30 acre field he just planted a few years ago. Also picked up another 20 acres of hay in May, planting 18 more if it ever rains. Spraying roughly 25 acres this fall with roundup and 2-4d and no-tilling it to corn in the spring. Have somebody else that wants me to rent their 50 next year, half is in hay now, they'll be planting the other 25 to alfalfa as well if it rains.

So getting uncomfortably close to 250 acres of hay. Wouldn't be bad except for the possibility of next year being just a big a bastard as the last three years to make hay in.


----------

